# Pine64-LTS/Sopine



## DiscmanDaemon (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello all,
I have been playing around with FreeBSD on the Pine64-LTS board. I have not seemed to be able to get images I have built with crochet nor the RaspBSD built images to boot on this board. Scrounging around on the internet, it seems that there is a difference in the needed U-Boot configuration between the original Pine64 (which worked fine for me) and the "new" Pine64-LTS/Sopine (see here). I am not terribly familiar with U-Boot so the instructions to "override u-boot with u-boot-sopine" don't make a great deal of sense to me. There is also mention of awaiting a commit to go in. If I tried building the image with src in the state of that commit, would I have more success?

Thanks!


----------

